# موجز بسيط عن بعض البرامج الانشائية



## mecheil.edwar (29 أغسطس 2010)

زملائى الأفاضل السلام عليكم
أود ان أقدم لكم نبذة موجزة عن بعض البرامج الانشائية 
سأبدء معكم بخصوص مجموعة برامج شركة csi 
إن شركة سى أس اى أنتجت مجموعة من البرامج الانشائية لاشك أنها من أفضل البرامج الانشائية على الأطلاق فقد قدمت برنامج الايتابس والساب والسيف وغيرها

من وجهة نظرى تعتبر تلك البرامج من أفضل البرامج الأنشائية على مستوى العالم 
فتلك الشركة مدعومة من جامعة بيركلى العريقة ومن أحد عناصر الدعم لتلك الشركة الدكتور إدوارد ويلسون والذى يعتبر واحد من رواد علم هندسة الانشاءات بالعصر الحديث
وبرنامج أيتابس بما له من سابقة أعمال فريدة لا ينافسه فيها أحد قد قام بتحليل العديد من الابراج الخرسانية والمعدنية والتى تتراوح ما بين 50 طابق وحتى ما فوق 120 طابق بدقة متناهية 
وبرنامج الايتابس والذى يعتمد ببرمجته بشكل أساسى على برنامج الساب يتمتع بقدرات هائلة فى التحليل الانشائى ولديه مكتبة ضخمة من التصميمات بالعديد من الكودات العالمية

وتعتبر التقنية التى أبتكرتها شركة سى أس أى لحل الأبنية عموما والمبانى العالية خصوصا عن طريق تحليل العناصر الرأسية من أعمدة وحوائط وقوى أفقية ببرنامج الأيتابس ثم بعد ذلك أستكمال الحل لبلاطات الطوابق ببرنامج السيف لهى من أروع وأفضل الطرق للتحليل والتصميم على الأطلاق 

كما أضافة تلك الشركة لبرنامج الساب المميزات الضخمة لتحليل جميع أنواع المنشاءات عامة وتحليل وتصميم جميع أنواع الكبارى المعدنية والخرسانية والسابقة الاجهادات بمكتبة هائلة وقدرات غاية فى الروعة وحلول متناهية فى الدقة

وتتميز مجموعة برامج شركة سى أس اى بدقة متناهية بنتائج الحل ووفرة البرامج وتوفير جميع المراجع التى تشرح البرامج والتى تشرح أيضا الطرق النظرية المستخدمة فى الحل 
وكما سبق وقلت ان الدعم الاكاديمى من جامعة بيركلى لتلك الشركة لاشك يعطى ثقة للمستخم بنتائج ودقة تلك البرامج 

ومن وجهة نظرى المنافس القوى والند لشركة سى أس أى هى مجموعة برامج مايداس midas
لقد طورت تلك الشركة أيضا مجموعة من البرامج لتصميم المنشاءات العالية ولتصميم الكبارى بجميع أنواعها وتلك البرامج لا تقل قوة عن برامج شركة سى أس أى 
لكن بالرغم من الجودة الفائقة لتلك البرامج إلا أنه يعيبها عدم توافر المراجع الازمة لتعلم تلك البرامج وعدم توافر نسخ تعليمية للمستخدمين 

يأتى بعد ذلك فى المرتبة الثانية برنامج ansis إن نقطة القوة بذلك البرنامج هو انه يتمتع بقدرات هائلة للتحليل ولكن التحليل كعنصر بمعنى local analysis بمعنى البرنامج يقوم بقدرات هائلة لتحليل العناصر ودراسة تأثيرات الشروخ وهكذا تلك هى نقطة القوة لكن كتحليل بناء متكامل مثل الايتابس أو ما يعرف ب global analysis لاشك أنه يتضائل أمام الأيتابس 

وهناك برنامج شهير تبنته بالفترة الأخيرة شركة أتوديسك وهو برنامج الروبوت 
إن ذلك البرنامج يتمتع بواجهة رسومية غاية فى الروعة لكن للأسف لم يسجل نجاحا بالأبنية الرتفعة وليست له سابقة أعمال بذلك والبرنامج يعانى الكثير من المشاكل بالتحليل الديناميكى خاصة مع المبانى المرتفعة ومازالت أوتوديسك منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات تحاول ترميم تلك العيوب ولكن بلا فائدة 
فمثلا التحليل الطيفى للزلازل بكود ال يو بى سى لو زاد عدد المعادلات عن 200 ألف معادلة قد يعطى البرنامج نتائج خاطئة
البرنامج ينقصه الكثير من قدرات التحليل المتنوعة الموجودة بالأيتابس مثل construction analysis وغيرها

إن تلك المشاركة هى وجهة نظر فقط وقد لا يتفق عليها الكثير من الزملاء لكننى سجلتها لكى أشارككم بخبرتى المتواضعة.. لكم منى جميعا خالص التحية والشكر


----------



## سهيل البابلي (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## سبع الليل (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 

معلومات إثرائية جميلة 

مقدمة مختصرة ,,, للبرامج والشركات المنتجة لها 

وبيان نقاط التنافس اين تكون بين هذه البرامج ,,,

شكراً مرة أخرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أغسطس 2010)

سبع الليل قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> معلومات إثرائية جميلة
> مقدمة مختصرة ,,, للبرامج والشركات المنتجة لها
> وبيان نقاط التنافس اين تكون بين هذه البرامج ,,,
> شكراً مرة أخرى


 


سهيل البابلي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


أشكركم زملائى الأفاضل لتلك التعليقات المشجعة
لكم منى خالص التقدير


----------



## المساح ع (30 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك مهندس ميشيل الموهوب عاى هذه المعلومات ولي سؤال هل هذه المعلومات هي نتيجة تجاربك الشخصية لهذه البرامج أم هي أخبار من النت.
صراحة أخي ميشيل أنا صدمت عندما قرأت المعلومات في مايتعلق ببرنامج الروبوت فأنا مهندس مبتدء بالتعلم على البرامج الإنشائية ومن خلال اطلاعي المتواضع على ميزات هذه البرامج استنتجت أن أفضل هذ ه البرامج هو برنامج الروبوت لما يتميز به من سهولة في النمذجة وواجهة رسومية جميلة إضافة لتسهيل عمليات الرسم والحسابات فهو يعطي لوحات إنشائية كاملة ومقاطع مفصلة وأيضاً يعطي نوطة حسابية كاملة عن الدراسة وباللغة العربية أيضاً.


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزيل الشكر م ميشيل علي تلك المشاركة الفعالة 
معني كلام حضرتك ان اتقان الأيتاب مع السيف كافي للمهندس انشائي مع الساب في الحلات الخاصة مثل القباب و المنشئات الحاصة
والا ينبهر المهندس بكم البرامج الجديدة و يسعي لوضعها في قائمة البرامج الرئيسية التي يستخدمها للتحليل و انما يسعي لأجادة البرامج الأساسية و التي ظهر نجاحها 
عموما فعلا كنت من المنبهرين ببرنامج الروبوت لما ذكره الزميل المساح ع من مميزات لكن هنا لنا وقفة طالما ان البرنامج له حدود في التعامل و نشكرك علي خبرتك التي تقدمها لنا علي طبق من ذهب و نعود لنشكرك مرة اخري


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أغسطس 2010)

المساح ع قال:


> أشكرك مهندس ميشيل الموهوب عاى هذه المعلومات ولي سؤال هل هذه المعلومات هي نتيجة تجاربك الشخصية لهذه البرامج أم هي أخبار من النت.
> صراحة أخي ميشيل أنا صدمت عندما قرأت المعلومات في مايتعلق ببرنامج الروبوت فأنا مهندس مبتدء بالتعلم على البرامج الإنشائية ومن خلال اطلاعي المتواضع على ميزات هذه البرامج استنتجت أن أفضل هذ ه البرامج هو برنامج الروبوت لما يتميز به من سهولة في النمذجة وواجهة رسومية جميلة إضافة لتسهيل عمليات الرسم والحسابات فهو يعطي لوحات إنشائية كاملة ومقاطع مفصلة وأيضاً يعطي نوطة حسابية كاملة عن الدراسة وباللغة العربية أيضاً.


زميلى الفاضل بعد التحية
بخصوص برنامج الروبوت هو برنامج ممتاز لاشك لكنه لا يصلح للمنشاءات العالية 30 طابق أو أكثر 
وإذا كنت ستستخدم كود اليو بى سى للتحليل الديناميكى ستواجهك بعض المشكلات مع الروبوت 
أما بخصوص التحليل الاستاتيكى فالبرنامج يعطى نتائج جيدة 
لقد تحققت من ذلك بعمل نموذج 40 طابق و50 طابق و80 طابق وقد فشل البرنامج بنتائج التحليل الديناميكى وراجعت تلك النتائج مع أكثر من زميل وراسلت أتوديسك بخصوص ذلك ولكنهم إلتزموا الصمت 
وحتى الأصدارات السابقة للبرنامج وما يعرف ب service packs حاولت اتوديسك تلافى تلك المشكلات ولكنها مازلت قائمة 
فمثلا حينما تستخدم ما يعرف ب rigid links or rigid diaphragm لا يعطى البرنامج قيم صحيحة للتحليل الديناميكى وتجد ان نسب مشاركة الكتل بطيف الأستجابة لم تتجاوز 3 بالمئة وهو خطأ قاتل بالبرنامج 
حاولت أن أحصل على أى سابقة أعمال للبرنامج للمبانى العالية ولم أجد

بعكس مثلا برنامج الايتابس 
إن سى أس أى بطرقها المبتكرة للتحليل ببرامجها المختلفة مثل الأيتابس والسيف وغيرها سهلت أيضا على المستخدم الطرق اليدوية لمراجعة النتائج 
فمثلا برنامج الأيتابس يقوم بتجميع العزوم على حوائط القص وإظهارها كمخططات لعنصر خطى وتستطيع أن تقرأ نتائج العنصر القشرى بكل سهولة كأنك تراجع عمود عليه عزم وقص وقوى شد أو ضغط
نفس ذلك الأسلوب الرائع متبع أيضا ببرنامج السيف
جميع طرق الحل وطريقة تكوين تلك المصفوفات والأسليب النظرية المبنى عليها الحل مشروحة بكتب سى أس اى
ضف على ذلك كم المشاريع الهائل الذى تم تنفيذه بتلك البرامج 


فلاشك ان قدرات التحليل المتنوعة والمتقدمة لبرامج سى أس أى تتفوق بكثير على برنامج الروبوت
إن تلك المعلومات هى من واقع التعامل مع تلك البرامج 

خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 أغسطس 2010)

محمد حسنين محمود قال:


> شكرا جدا يابشمهندس على المعلومات القيمة


 أشكرك لمتابعتك معنا ذلك النقاش



إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> ان اتقان الأيتاب مع السيف كافي للمهندس انشائي مع الساب في الحلات الخاصة مثل القباب و المنشئات الحاصة
> والا ينبهر المهندس بكم البرامج الجديدة و يسعي لوضعها في قائمة البرامج الرئيسية التي يستخدمها للتحليل و انما يسعي لأجادة البرامج الأساسية و التي ظهر نجاحها


نصيحة ممتازة وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## saalaam (30 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر لصاحب المشاركة 

صراحة معلومات قيمة 
وتشكرات لكل من يساهم في نشر العلم والمعرفة


----------



## Civil.Eng.Eslam (30 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود طيب اتمني التوفيق


----------



## المساح ع (31 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك على اهتمامك وعلى هذا الرد الموسع وأسأل هنا على أي نسخة من البرنامج قمت بالنمذجة وشكراً


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أغسطس 2010)

المساح ع قال:


> أشكرك على اهتمامك وعلى هذا الرد الموسع وأسأل هنا على أي نسخة من البرنامج قمت بالنمذجة وشكراً


 robot 2011


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أغسطس 2010)

واحدة من عيوب البرنامج 
لاحظ قيم العزوم بصفر عند الحائط والكمرات 




قم بعمل نفس النموذج بالساب أو الأيتابس ولاحظ دقة الساب والأيتابس فى حل ذلك النموذج المعروف ب (beam wall column)
فسوف تحصل على قيم عزوم صحيحة عند الوصلة الموجودة بين الحائط والكمرة


----------



## ST.ENG (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد_الانشائية (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
بدون شك من يتقن الايتابس والساب والسيف يكفي لحل جميع المسائل الانشائية
ولكن ماذا عن برنامج التيكلا؟
سمعت من بعض الأخوة الأعضاء الذين يعملون بالاستعانة به
ولديه مميزات قوية
بانتظار التوضيح
وشكرا جزيلا
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## كتكوووووته (31 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (31 أغسطس 2010)

محمد_الانشائية قال:


> السلام عليكم​
> 
> شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة
> بدون شك من يتقن الايتابس والساب والسيف يكفي لحل جميع المسائل الانشائية
> ...


برنامج تكلا بداية ظهوره لعمل رسومات shopdrawing للمنشاءات المعدنية وكان أسم البرنامج بذلك الوقت أكس ستيل x steel حتى الأصدار التاسع منه ثم بعد ذلك تم تطوير البرنامج ليتم أيضا الأستعانة به لرسم المنشاءات الخرسانية والخرسانة سابقة الصب وتغير أسم البرنامج من أكس ستيل إلى تكلا ستركتشر tekla structure وكان ذلك مع بداية ظهور الأصدار رقم 10
وتم إرفاق نسخة الأستاد برو لتقوم بعمل الحسابات الأنشائية لتلك النماذج فى ذلك الوقت 
حاليا قد وصل البرنامج للأصدار رقم 16 ولكننى لست على علم أى البرامج الملحقة به تقوم بعمل التحليل الانشائى 
ومعظم النسخات الغير أصلية المتوفرة لا تقوم بتفعيل تلك الميزة بالبرنامج وأعنى التحليل الأنشائى
لكن الفكرة الأساسية للبرنامج هى رسومات وتفصيلات ثلاثية الأبعاد وثنائية الأبعاد ولم أستخدمه من قبل للتحليل الأنشائى
وشكرا لمشاركتك معنا وأهلا بك بملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## A.Bozan (31 أغسطس 2010)

والله مجهود طيب وفكرة حلوة
واحب اضيف ان البروكن ايضا مهم جدا وبسيط للمهندس الانشائي
وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

A.Bozan قال:


> والله مجهود طيب وفكرة حلوة
> واحب اضيف ان البروكن ايضا مهم جدا وبسيط للمهندس الانشائي
> وشكرا


 أشكرك لمشاركتك 
البروكن prokon برنامج رائع جدا لتصميم المقاطع والحوائط الساندة وتصميم بعض الوصلات المعدنية 
وقد قام المهندس الرائع ( زعيم الأسكندرية ) بتزويد المنتدى بالعديد من البرامج الممتازة التى تستخدم لتصميم الوصلات المعدنية مثل power connect وغيرها يمكن أيضا لمن يحتاج لمثل تلك البرامج مراجعة تلك المواضيع

مرة أخرى أكرر شكرى وتقدير لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## Fady.Joseph (3 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> وهناك برنامج شهير تبنته بالفترة الأخيرة شركة أتوديسك وهو برنامج الروبوت
> إن ذلك البرنامج يتمتع بواجهة رسومية غاية فى الروعة لكن للأسف لم يسجل نجاحا بالأبنية الرتفعة وليست له سابقة أعمال بذلك والبرنامج يعانى الكثير من المشاكل بالتحليل الديناميكى خاصة مع المبانى المرتفعة ومازالت أوتوديسك منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات تحاول ترميم تلك العيوب ولكن بلا فائدة
> فمثلا التحليل الطيفى للزلازل بكود ال يو بى سى لو زاد عدد المعادلات عن 200 ألف معادلة قد يعطى البرنامج نتائج خاطئة
> البرنامج ينقصه الكثير من قدرات التحليل المتنوعة الموجودة بالأيتابس مثل construction analysis وغيرها


 
مهندسنا الموهوب ميخائيل بحسب خبرتك أفدنا
ماهي حدود إستخدامنا لهذا البرنامج وإذا كنت أريد الغوص فيه أكثر ماذا أفعل
السؤال المهم والمحيرني كيف لشركة مثل الإوتوتوديسك تتبنى مثل هذا البرنامج وبه كل هذه المشاكل

شكراً لك وأرجو من الله أن يحفظك لهذا المنتدى الكريم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> مهندسنا الموهوب ميخائيل بحسب خبرتك أفدنا
> ماهي حدود إستخدامنا لهذا البرنامج وإذا كنت أريد الغوص فيه أكثر ماذا أفعل
> السؤال المهم والمحيرني كيف لشركة مثل الإوتوتوديسك تتبنى مثل هذا البرنامج وبه كل هذه المشاكل
> 
> شكراً لك وأرجو من الله أن يحفظك لهذا المنتدى الكريم


 
بالنسبة لبرنامج الروبوت هو برنامج رائع جدا لكن لا يصلح فى وجود تلك العيوب لتحليل وتصميم الأبنية العالية خاصة مع كود ال يو بى سى لأن البرنامج قد يعطى نتائج خاطئة 
بلا شك الروبوت - من وجهة نظرى - يصلح لتحليل وتصميم floors and raftsيمكن عمل مبانى حتى 25 طابق
التحليل الأستاتيكى يعطى نتائج جيدةتصميم 
وتحليل المنشاءات المعدنية والجمالونات والأطارات أكثر من ممتاز
التحليل المودى modal analysis لا يجب أستخدام أى عناصر جاسئة مثل rigid diaphragm لأنه قد يعطى أيضا نتائج خاطئة
تنقصه الكثير من أماكانيات التحليل المتنوعة الموجودة بالأيتابس
تحليل طيف الأستجابة response spectrum analysis به الكثير من المشاكل
نصيحتى لك أستخدم الأيتابس لتحليل وتصميم المبانى بصفة عامة أما الروبوت فيمكن ان تستفيد منه للتطبيقات التى تم الأشارة إليها
تحياتى


----------



## life for rent (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله عليك استاذ ميشيل
لكن وجهة نظرى ان كل برنامج يتميز عن الاخر بشىء
اذكر على سبيل المثال برج ايفل 2 اللى فى لاس فيجاس ....تم التحليل والتصميم باستخدام sap2000 واتم استخدام برنامج Robot فى التحليل الحرارى
وايضا فى عملية اعادة تأهيل منشأ Royce Hall تم استخدام برنامج sap90 واستخدام BIAX 
وايضا Staples Center تم تصميم الجمالونات trusses باستخدام RISA-3D وتم تصميم حوائط القص ببرنامج sap2000
وهناك خزانات كثيرة تم التأكد من بعض عناصرها ببرنامج MARC
وهناك Disney Concert Hall فى لوس انجلوس فى كاليفورنيا تم تصميمها ببرنامج CATIA
وحتى البرامج من نفس الشركة تختلف عن بعض فى بعض الاشياء....مثلا التحليل الحرارى فى ال sap2000 بياخد تاثير التغير الحرارى والتدرج الحرارى بعكس ال Etabs الذى يستخدم فقط التغير الحرارى ........فانا مؤمن ان كل برنامج يتميز بشىء عن الاخر واعتقد استاذنا ميشيل يوافقنى الرأى

وفى النهاية جزاك الله كل خيييييير على الاسلوب البسيط والشرح الوافى :28:


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 سبتمبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك استاذ ميشيل
> لكن وجهة نظرى ان كل برنامج يتميز عن الاخر بشىء
> اذكر على سبيل المثال برج ايفل 2 اللى فى لاس فيجاس ....تم التحليل والتصميم باستخدام sap2000 واتم استخدام برنامج Robot فى التحليل الحرارى
> وايضا فى عملية اعادة تأهيل منشأ Royce Hall تم استخدام برنامج sap90 واستخدام BIAX
> ...


مهندس أحمد السلام عليكم
وأشكرك على المشاركة وعلى تلك المعلومات القيمة
اتفق معك بإن لكل برنامج مميزات ولكن لكل برنامج قدرات أيضا 
الروبوت - من وجهة نظرى - لا يصلح لنمذجة المبانى العالية لوجود عيوب بالبرنامج bugs
كما أشرت بالمشاركات السابقة 
أن بعض النماذج لتلك الأبراج قد يصل بها عدد المعادلات لأكثر من 2 مليون معادلة أو أكثر
لقد حاولت الحل بالبرنامج لمجموعة من الأبراج وظهرت بالبرنامج تلك العيوب أو المشكلات 

وبكل تأكيد أوافقك الرأى بأن كل برنامج له مميزات قد تسهل عملية الحل لبعض النماذج دون الأخرى 
خالص تحياتى


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

life for rent قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك استاذ ميشيل
> لكن وجهة نظرى ان كل برنامج يتميز عن الاخر بشىء
> اذكر على سبيل المثال برج ايفل 2 اللى فى لاس فيجاس ....تم التحليل والتصميم باستخدام sap2000 واتم استخدام برنامج robot فى التحليل الحرارى
> وايضا فى عملية اعادة تأهيل منشأ royce hall تم استخدام برنامج sap90 واستخدام biax
> ...


 
و لو ان فيه اسماء غريبة معدتش عليا قبل كده :61:الا انها مشاركة تستحق التقييم
لكن لي رأي الا نقبل علي الجديد من البرامج دون مقارنة مع البرامج المعتمدة و التأكد من الفروق بينهما و التروي في الحكم علي البرامج الجديدة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخ ميشيل علي هذا الموجز الواضح والمفيد ومعني كلامك ان الجماعه بتوع اوتوديسك المفروض يعترفوا بالاخطاء الموجودة في البرنامج ويحاولوا يصلحوها 

والا تبقي مصيبة لو اعتمد عليه احد المكاتب في تصميم مبني عالي ولم يفطن الي هذه العيوب ............ ولا هما مش فاهمين المشكله وخايفين علي اسمهم في السوق :10:

نسال الله السلامه 

تقبل تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك المتواصله في المنتدي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> مشكور يا اخ ميشيل علي هذا الموجز الواضح والمفيد ومعني كلامك ان الجماعه بتوع اوتوديسك المفروض يعترفوا بالاخطاء الموجودة في البرنامج ويحاولوا يصلحوها
> 
> والا تبقي مصيبة لو اعتمد عليه احد المكاتب في تصميم مبني عالي ولم يفطن الي هذه العيوب ............ ولا هما مش فاهمين المشكله وخايفين علي اسمهم في السوق :10:
> 
> ...


 
مشرفنا القدير إستشارى الهندسة المدنية أشكرك على تلك المشاركة
بخصوص أتوديسك أكتشفت إن مفيش مشكلة لو بعتنا لهم نسخة أصلية من الشعار:
" أحلى حاجة ... محدش فاهم حاجة " 
لأن الشعار ممكن يساعد فى تطوير البرنامج 
وفى شعار تانى :
:86::86::86:keyboard is not working.... Press any key to continue


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> مشرفنا القدير إستشارى الهندسة المدنية أشكرك على تلك المشاركة
> بخصوص أتوديسك أكتشفت إن مفيش مشكلة لو بعتنا لهم نسخة أصلية من الشعار:
> " أحلى حاجة ... محدش فاهم حاجة "
> لأن الشعار ممكن يساعد فى تطوير البرنامج
> ...


 
انا كنت هاقول ان اتوديسك شكلهم مش فاهمين حاجه - لكن وارد برضه نبدا السلم من اوله ونبعتلهم الشعار ..........او يمكن عاملين نفسهم مش فاهمين ودخلوا علي المرحله التانيه من الشعار مباشرة 
وحلو الشعار الجديد بس نعمل تعديل صغير عليه بعد اذنك 

:86::86::86:keyboard is not working.... Press any board to continue


----------



## Fady.Joseph (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> واحدة من عيوب البرنامج
> لاحظ قيم العزوم بصفر عند الحائط والكمرات
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي ميشيل أنا قمت بنمذجة نفس النموذج تقريباً على برنامج الروبوت والذي سميته beam wall column)
وأعطاني قيم للعزوم عند الجدران مارأيك 

أرفق صورة الحل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=61959&d=1283709017

وشكراً لمتابعة هذا الموضوع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

Fady.Joseph قال:


> أخي ميشيل أنا قمت بنمذجة نفس النموذج تقريباً على برنامج الروبوت والذي سميته beam wall column)
> وأعطاني قيم للعزوم عند الجدران مارأيك
> 
> أرفق صورة الحل http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=61959&d=1283709017
> ...


 مهندس فادى بعد التحية
نوع الدعامة المستخدمة هى دعامة كاملة الوثاقة
fixed support 
قم بتغير نوع الدعامة إلى دعامة مفصلية 
hinged support
ولاحظ أختلاف النتائج


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> انا كنت هاقول ان اتوديسك شكلهم مش فاهمين حاجه - لكن وارد برضه نبدا السلم من اوله ونبعتلهم الشعار ..........او يمكن عاملين نفسهم مش فاهمين ودخلوا علي المرحله التانيه من الشعار مباشرة وحلو الشعار الجديد بس نعمل تعديل صغير عليه بعد اذنك keyboard is not working.... Press any board to continue


مشرفنا القدير وصديقى الفاضل مهندس محيى يشرفنى متابعتك معنا ذلك الموضوع ( الروبوت )وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (19 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد جدا


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Jamal (18 يناير 2011)

life for rent قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك استاذ ميشيل
> لكن وجهة نظرى ان كل برنامج يتميز عن الاخر بشىء
> اذكر على سبيل المثال برج ايفل 2 اللى فى لاس فيجاس ....تم التحليل والتصميم باستخدام sap2000 واتم استخدام برنامج robot فى التحليل الحرارى
> وايضا فى عملية اعادة تأهيل منشأ royce hall تم استخدام برنامج sap90 واستخدام biax
> ...





biax
catia

هل من احد يعطينا فكرة عن هذه البرامج؟
وشكرا


----------



## ابو فواد (1 فبراير 2011)

انا تعامل مع الروبت ولكن الصراحة لم اجرب قدراته في التحليل الزلزالي والمباني العالية وانا اشعر قبل التجربة بوجود نوع من الضعف لدي البرنامج فيها..
لكن انا ارغب بفهم مثال الحائط مع الكمرة وكيفية تولد عزوم في حالة ان الاتصال مفصلي؟؟


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 أبريل 2011)

اضم صوتي للاخ "ابو فودا"...؟؟؟


----------



## leader2010 (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا مهندس ميشيل علي هذا المجهود وعلي كم المعلومات التي استفادتها 
ولكن اريد ان اسال : لماذا يختلف نواتج الساب عن نواتج السيف مع نفس المنشا مع المثال ادخلت بلاطة علي sap 12 ثم ادخلتها علي safe 12 فاختلفت النواتج في القوي علي الاعمدة والعزوم علي البلاطة مع التاكيد ان نوع الكود المستخدم واحد في البرنامجين ونفس القيم المدخلة


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (14 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك مهندس ميشيل على التوضيحات الغالية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أبريل 2011)

leader2010 قال:


> شكرا مهندس ميشيل علي هذا المجهود وعلي كم المعلومات التي استفادتها
> ولكن اريد ان اسال : لماذا يختلف نواتج الساب عن نواتج السيف مع نفس المنشا مع المثال ادخلت بلاطة علي sap 12 ثم ادخلتها علي safe 12 فاختلفت النواتج في القوي علي الاعمدة والعزوم علي البلاطة مع التاكيد ان نوع الكود المستخدم واحد في البرنامجين ونفس القيم المدخلة


 سوف أقوم بعمل موديل ومراجعة النتائج ونناقش تلك النقطة
أشكرك على ذلك السؤال الهام
وتقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## mecheil.edwar (14 أبريل 2011)

ابو فواد قال:


> انا تعامل مع الروبت ولكن الصراحة لم اجرب قدراته في التحليل الزلزالي والمباني العالية وانا اشعر قبل التجربة بوجود نوع من الضعف لدي البرنامج فيها..
> لكن انا ارغب بفهم مثال الحائط مع الكمرة وكيفية تولد عزوم في حالة ان الاتصال مفصلي؟؟


 الأتصال Fixed ولكننى لم أعرف لماذا الروبوت قام بإلغاء العزوم بين الحائط والكمرة ...
ولو راجعت نفس الموديل على الساب أو الأيتابس ستجد أن كل منهما يعطى عزم سالب على الكمرة بعكس الروبوت


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 أبريل 2011)

leader2010 قال:


> شكرا مهندس ميشيل علي هذا المجهود وعلي كم المعلومات التي استفادتها
> ولكن اريد ان اسال : لماذا يختلف نواتج الساب عن نواتج السيف مع نفس المنشا مع المثال ادخلت بلاطة علي sap 12 ثم ادخلتها علي safe 12 فاختلفت النواتج في القوي علي الاعمدة والعزوم علي البلاطة مع التاكيد ان نوع الكود المستخدم واحد في البرنامجين ونفس القيم المدخلة



كنت قد أجريت عدداً من النماذج على ساب و إيتابس و سيف لمجموعة من الحالات للتدقيق و كانت النتائج متطابقة تماماً بالنسبة للبلاطات المصمتة .
و لم ألحظ أي اختلاف .

أظن أن هناك اختلاف في المدخلات حتى صادفتك هذه المشكلة ، هلا أدرجت لنا مثالاً لنموجين على البرنامجين لنقارن النتائج .

فتجربتي مع هذه البرامج لا تؤيد فكرتك .

مع التحية و الاحترام .


----------



## layth77 (25 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم .....
شكرا للاخ ميشيل على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ....ولي استفسار ماهو الراي ببرنامج staad من بلنتي 
وشكرا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (12 يوليو 2011)

من أفضل البرامج التى تعاملت معها وسمعت عنها بمجال التحليل الانشائى 
هى مجموعة برامج Midas
ومجموعة برامج سى أس أى وأعنى ( الساب والأيتابس )
أما بخصوص الأستاد .. فلم أجد أى ابراج خرسانية - فى حدود معرفتى - قد تم التحليل الأنشائى لها بالأستاد ..
لهذا أنصح بأستخدام أى من الميداس أو ال سى أس أى خاصة مع المنشاءات العالية


----------



## عبدالقادر باكثير (23 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر ل م.ميشيل على هالمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## asab1409 (3 أغسطس 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsWPnbPJyHw&list=UUqQdrvi4OKj9bZbi-caLCcA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoOZL-nTqPk&list=UUqQdrvi4OKj9bZbi-caLCcA

هذه بعض المقارنات بين برنامج الساب والروبوت وكانت النتائج متطابقة تماما ...
وقد قمت شخصيا بالمقارنة بين برنامج الساب والروبوت وكانت النتائج متطابقة بشكل كبير جدا ..
بشكل عام برنامج الايتابس والساب والسيف ممتازة جدا وايضا يمتاز الروبوت بكثير من المميزات ويعتبر من البرامج الممتازة ..

اما بالنسبة للمثال واتصال الجسر بالجدار فاعتقد ان هناك خطاء في النمذجة...
من وجهت نظري يجب وان يقوم بالمقارنة بين شخصين كل واحد منهم متمكن من البرنامج الذي يستخدمه .


----------



## egoze (3 أغسطس 2014)

طبعا كلامك غير صحيح لم يكن هناك خطا في النمذجه ولكن كان المقصود في مداخله الاستاذ الكبير ميشيل انه في حاله استخدام hinge support فان الساب يستطيع اظهار المومنت فوق الجدار وهذه ميزه في هذا البرنامج وعلى العكس في برنامج الربوت لا يستطيع اظهارها في حال استخدام hinge .

فانت ما تفضل به مغاير على الاطلاق لانك اسخدمت بدل hinge استخدمت fixedفلذلك ظهرت المومنت عن الجدار في الروبوت.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 أغسطس 2014)

asab1409 قال:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsWPnbPJyHw&list=UUqQdrvi4OKj9bZbi-caLCcA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoOZL-nTqPk&list=UUqQdrvi4OKj9bZbi-caLCcA
> 
> هذه بعض المقارنات بين برنامج الساب والروبوت وكانت النتائج متطابقة تماما ...
> ...





لأ لأ أختلف معك فليس هناك خطأ بالنمذجة كما تقول وليس الموضوع شخص متمكن من البرنامج أم لا...تمثيل الشيل إليمنت يختلف من الساب والإيتابس عنه فى الروبوت والإستاد برو ..عدد درجات الحرية المسموح بها فى الروبوت والإستاد أكتر وبالتالى 
الساب والإيتابس والميداس أدق فى الحل خاصة فى حوائط القص يعنى لو عندى وقت ممكن أشرح أكتر من كده الموضوع هو كيفية تمثيل العنصر القشرى بالبرنامج .. الساب بيعتبر عزوم عند وصلات الشيل إليمنت فى نفس مستوى الشيل ... الروبوت بيعتبر هذه النقاط فى مستوى الشيل إليمنت كانها pivot أى العزوم فى مستوى الشيل عند نقاط إتصال الشيل إليمنت بصفر أى لا عزوم فى مستوى الشيل 
علشان كده الساب بياخد وقت أطول فى الحل لأن عدد المجاهيل أكتر وبالتالى عدد معادلات الشيل إليمنت ستكون أكثر فى الساب منها فى الروبوت 
وطبعا الساب والأيتابس هما نفس analysis engine
علشان كده لما عملت نموذج للشيل إليمنت على الروبوت كان إتصال الكمرة بالحائط العزوم عندها بصفر لأنه ببساطه العزوم عند نقاط الشيل إاليمنت فى نفس مستوها بصفر ويمكنك التحقق من ذلك 

الموضوع ليس موضوع أدق أو غير أدق الفكرة إن كل برنامج له فرضياته بتمثيل العنصر القشرى وعدد ال degress of freedom لكل عنصر

يعنى لو مثلنا العزوم عند نقاط الشيل إليمنت الواقعة فى نفس مستوى الشيل ب Mxy بمعنى عند كل نقطة للشيل هناك عزوم أتجاه دوران هذا العزم بأتجاه المتجه العمودى على هذه الشيل

بالتالى الروبوت يعتبر هذه العزوم للأربع نقاط بصفر ( بأعتبار الشيل أليمنت ممثلة بأرباع نقاط) ونفس الكلام فى الأستاد برو

بالتالى عدد المجاهيل فى الشيل أليمنت فى الساب أو الإيتابس = عدد المجاهيل فى الروبوت + 4 مجاهيل أخرى هى Mxy لكل نقطة من نقاط الشيل


تحياتى وشكرى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 أغسطس 2014)

layth77 قال:


> السلام عليكم .....
> شكرا للاخ ميشيل على هذه المعلومات الرائعة ....ولي استفسار ماهو الراي ببرنامج staad من بلنتي
> وشكرا



ما ينطبق على الروبوت Robot ينطبق أيضا على الأستاد برو Staad Pro
راجع مشاركتى رقم 49 بنفس الموضوع .
تحياتى


----------



## جنة الله (4 أغسطس 2014)

اشكرك جدا ... معلوماتك مفيدة


----------



## Hazim Gad (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ​


----------



## asab1409 (4 أغسطس 2014)

:20:
جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## Do It (4 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا استاذنا الغالي


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (5 أغسطس 2014)

هذا المقال كان في 2010 وأعتقد أن الوضع أتغير 
خالص شكري للكاتب


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أغسطس 2014)

أبوطلعت العفيري قال:


> هذا المقال كان في 2010 وأعتقد أن الوضع أتغير
> خالص شكري للكاتب


لأ مازال برنامج الروبوت يعمل بنفس الخصائص التى ذكرناها بخصوص العنصر القشرى Shell Element


----------



## محمد 145 (4 أكتوبر 2014)

تحياتى وشكرى
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه​


----------



## ahmedzain12 (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*hi mecheil.edwar*

there is zero moment value in connection of beam with wall I think that is not a bug but this case is caused by *drilling rotation* of surface elements because The FE used in Robot are limited in this area and look at my pic as shown below 


so you should define a rigid link to connect the end node of the beam with the node of a mesh

or you can extend' the beam till the next node of the mesh 
see also my pics 




for me I can say Robot ignore drilling concept but that it is not a bug :7: 

oh common mecheil please i respect you and i know you very well and you are a very specialist and Rowdy


Ahmed Zain Mustafa


----------



## مهندس مالك يوسف (27 نوفمبر 2014)

يعني هذا ليس بخطا في برنامج الربوت


----------



## hema2045 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ahmedzain12 قال:


> there is zero moment value in connection of beam with wall I think that is not a bug but this case is caused by *drilling rotation* of surface elements because The FE used in Robot are limited in this area and look at my pic as shown below
> مشاهدة المرفق 103648
> 
> so you should define a rigid link to connect the end node of the beam with the node of a mesh
> ...


هذا ما قلناه بالمشاركة رقم #49



> تمثيل الشيل إليمنت يختلف من الساب والإيتابس عنه فى الروبوت والإستاد برو ..عدد درجات الحرية المسموح بها فى الروبوت والإستاد أكتر وبالتالى
> الساب والإيتابس والميداس أدق فى الحل خاصة فى حوائط القص يعنى لو عندى وقت ممكن أشرح أكتر من كده الموضوع هو كيفية تمثيل العنصر القشرى بالبرنامج .. الساب بيعتبر عزوم عند وصلات الشيل إليمنت فى نفس مستوى الشيل ... الروبوت بيعتبر هذه النقاط فى مستوى الشيل إليمنت كانها مفصلة



ونفس المشكلة أيضا تنطبق على الأستاد
وأشكرك مهندس أحمد على مشاركتك الرائعة وأسلوبك الراقى فى الحوار ..
لكننى صراحة أزعجنى أن أجد الروبوت يقوم ببناء موديول لتصميم الأبنية دون أن يوضح للمستخدم هذه المشكلة الحرجة فى معالجة العنصر القشرى للحوائط
ولقد كان لى عدة مداخلات بالموقع الرسمى لشركة أوتوديسك لكن الجميع تعمد عدم الأجابة على هذا السؤال لما سيسببه هذا الموضوع من حرج ... 
فصراحة مع هذه الفرضية للعنصر القشرى لا يمكن عمل نموذج للحوائط مثلما الحال فى الأيتابس أو الميداس مثلا
ولكن هذا لا يعنى أن البرنامج ليس مفيدا بل العكس البرنامج رائع وسريع وبه الكثير من المميزات التى توفر الوقت والمجهود وأتمنى أن يتم من قبل أوتوديسك تطوير هذه الجزيئة وأن كنت أعتقد أنها ليست بالامر السهل وإلا كانت أتوديسك تداركت تلك المشكلة من البداية
لكن يمكن تمثيل الحوائط كعناصر خطية أو الأستعانة بنمذجة الحوائط بعمل bracing bay من ال frame elemnts

وصراحة أقدر الوقت والتكلفة والمجهود الجبار لهؤلاء المطورين للجهد الرهيب المبذول فى تطوير هذه البرمجيات
مرة أخرى أكرر أخرى خالص شكرى وتحياتى لك م أحمد


----------



## e_sak2011 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*اليمن صنعاء*

في البداية احب اعرفكم بنفسي المهندس /سليمان المحمدي اعمل كمدربا في تقني ال bim وصراحة وبدون كذب باني قد عملت علي جميع البرامح العالمية امثال الايتابس وال استادبرو وساب وغيرها من عمالقة البرامح الانشائية ولكني عندما بدات العمل علي هذه التقنية اكتشفت انها ليست كاي شي يمكن وصفه فهي فريدة من نوعها اما بالنسبة لبرنامج الروبوت فانا الي الان اشتغلت فيه اكثر من مشروع والحمدلله لم اجد فيه ايي خطاء يذكر وانا الان في صدد تجهيز كتاب شامل في برنامج لانه برنامج يستحق الاهتمام وقد يكتفي به المهندس في جميع المجالات الهندسية وللتواصل معي 
[email protected]


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 ديسمبر 2014)

e_sak2011 قال:


> في البداية احب اعرفكم بنفسي المهندس /سليمان المحمدي اعمل كمدربا في تقني ال bim وصراحة وبدون كذب باني قد عملت علي جميع البرامح العالمية امثال الايتابس وال استادبرو وساب وغيرها من عمالقة البرامح الانشائية ولكني عندما بدات العمل علي هذه التقنية اكتشفت انها ليست كاي شي يمكن وصفه فهي فريدة من نوعها اما بالنسبة لبرنامج الروبوت فانا الي الان اشتغلت فيه اكثر من مشروع والحمدلله لم اجد فيه ايي خطاء يذكر وانا الان في صدد تجهيز كتاب شامل في برنامج لانه برنامج يستحق الاهتمام وقد يكتفي به المهندس في جميع المجالات الهندسية وللتواصل معي
> s.almo[email protected]


أهلا بك بالملتقى
ويسعدنى كثيرا متابعتك ومشاركاتك البناءة بهذا الموضوع
تحياتى


----------



## ahmedzain12 (24 يناير 2015)

Super many thanks my teacher mecheil
_Let's go back a little because i said i know you :7::7:




_

​_As you can see this finite element (T6 +T8 ) has been removed several year ago and according to my knowledge (Robobat 2009 (RSA) )_

_According to robot help file there is note regarding to this issue and it says: _
It is recommended to use 3 and 4-node planar elements. If 6 and 8-node planar elements are used for mesh generation may be the ( Linear releases + cutting off + Adjusting meshes between panels as well as between panels and bars ) not work correctly . and also I have received message from ADSK technical support 

I quote, one of reasons (applying a concentrated node to a node of such elements may not produce exact solution not mentioning the fact that and value of load applied to a 'corner' node should be different that the one for the 'middle' one
 . )

And according to my point of view (due to meshing algorithms can’t optimize to use them (T6- T8
) 



Once again 


Thanks for this thread and deep analysis


Your student


Ahmed Zain Mustafa 



​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يناير 2015)

أهلا بك مهندس أحمد زين مصطفى ..
وأشكرك على هذه الملاحظة .. ونعم هذا الإقتباس الذى أوردته كان أحد مشاركتى بذلك الملتقى الخاص بروبوت أتوديسك ..
صراحة بعد هذه الرحلة من المعاناة قررت أن أستخدم فقط الإيتابس للأبنية بصفة عامة

وأتمنى منك المزيد من الإيضاح حول هذه النقطة .. فكل ما أستطعت فهمه أن العنصر القشرى بالروبوت يهمل العزوم فى المستوى عند أطراف الشيل

صراحة لا أعرف كيف تؤثر طريقة تقسيم العنصر على درجات الحرية

على كل حال أحييك على قوة ملاحظتك
وأنتظر منك مزيد من الإيضاحات حول هذا البرنامج الرائع ( الروبوت)


----------



## ahmedzain12 (25 يناير 2015)

you are right 

in order to generate fixed connection between bar and plane of FE like etab or middas


You have only two options : 
Connect rigid link with node of beam 
Or great fake bar till the next node of plane of FE
Because robot ignore drilling concept that is available in previous versions of robobat (robot great fixed connection without need to define rigid link or fake bar ) and it has been removed For the reasons that I _described in my previous post_
Find attached file 
robot 2015 documentation 
http://help.autodesk.com/view/RSAPRO/2015/ENU/?guid=GUID-B4980701-7135-4123-AFE7-42CE96466042


thanks 

ur student

Ahmed Zain Mustafa 

​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (25 يناير 2015)

أشكرك مهندس أحمد زين أولا على خلقك وأدبك الجم فى الحديث والمناقشة
إننا جميعا كأسرة لهذا المنتدى الجميل نسعد كثيرا حينما نجد هذه الروح الطيبة تسود بين الزملاء والأصدقاء
إنه لشئ يبعث السرور على النفس ويحفزنا جميعا على البحث والدراسة والتعلم 
أكرر شكرى لك أيها المهندس الخلوق 

أما بخصوص معالجة هذه المشكلة مع الروبوت صراحة لا أميل لهذا الحل 
فلو أردت عمل موديل بالروبوت - وإن كنت لن أفعل ذلك - فسوف أقوم بنمذجة حوائط القص
كأنها vertical bracing bay in x-shape 
وسوف أستخدم العنصر الخطي frame element
إنني أنتظر منك موديل بسيط توضح لنا فيه كيف تغلبت على هذه المشكلة وقيم العزوم الناتجة من هذا الحل

كما أننى أنتظر رأيك وتحليلك ووجهة نظرك على مشاركتى هذه..ومعذرة فربما أثقلت عليك


خالص تحياتى لك


----------



## ahmedzain12 (27 يناير 2015)

_ Apologies for not reply to this one sooner_

_Simple model _










_For more information about RLINK
http://help.autodesk.com/view/RSAPRO/2015/ENU/?guid=GUID-331BE2BD-5672-40EA-A6B5-D4420E78F379 
_
_ Find ROBOT (RTD) file 

_
This topic is veryuseful and I know the highest tower in the world has been analyzed and design by ETAB For me Nearly all software has bugs ha ha ha ha ha I mean Each software has its own advantages and limitations so I would suggest getting a package that has API and taking some time to learn the basics of coding. With the current developments in the industry, that seems to be the cheapest way forward in my opinion so _I want to advise_ all engineer to learn (API) that can interface with CSI products Or Robot it allow engineer to great spreadsheet – plug-in(great their own applications by using the abilities of Program in order to verify seismic analysis results for example or great new design module that it not implemented on your software (CSI or ADSK ) and also eliminating user errors because software (RSAP-ETAB) will not be able to meet all of your needs 



_*MR.mecheil I've learned a lot more from you on this forum *_
*You are a *_*source of pride for us*_
*Once Again thank you very much my teacher *
_Your student_
_Ahmed zain Mustafa_


----------



## mecheil.edwar (28 يناير 2015)

جزيل الشكر لك مهندس أحمد على كلماتك المشجعة 
وأحييك على مساهمتك فى تسليط الضوء للتغلب على هذه المشكلة بهذا البرنامج الرائع
سوف أقوم بدراسة هذا الموديل المرفق وسأخبرك بنتيجة هذه الدراسة وسأحاول عمل نفس الموديل بالإيتابس ومعرفة مقدار الإختلاف والتطابق بينهما
ويشرفنى ويسعدنى وجودك معنا بأسرة الملتقى
وأتمنى أن نستفيد من علمك وخبرتك بهذا البرنامج (الروبوت) 
فهناك موضوع عن برنامج الروبوت بهذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448626.html

أتمنى أن تشاركنا بخبراتك وأهم المشكلات التى واجهتك مع الروبوت وكيفية التغلب عليها
ويمكن أن نضيف هذه المشاركة أيضا بذلك الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع

مع خالص شكرى وتحياتى لك م أحمد


----------



## MedOo NagaRr (20 فبراير 2015)

لو سمحت يا استاذنا المحترم مشيل والاستاذ احمد انا قرأت تعليقاتكم وهي مناقشه في غايه الروعه واستفدت منها كثيرا مع اني لسه طالب في 3 مدني بس انا وجدت في الاخر ان حضراتكم قد وصلتوا لحل بشأن المومنت اللي عند الهينج بين wall والهينج 
بس حضرتك استاذ مشيل قلت هترد علبيه ؟؟؟؟؟
هل البرنامج صحيح ولا مازال خطأ


----------



## علاء المعناوي (20 فبراير 2015)

مشكور استاذ ميشيل . ولكن عندي استفسار انا اعمل في الابنيه المدرسيه التي لاتزيد عن 3 طابق واريد اعرف افضل البرامج للتصميم والتحليل الانشائي . مناسب . وشكرا


----------



## MedOo NagaRr (23 فبراير 2015)

علي فكره المشكله اللي بيناقشها الاستاذ احمد ان مفيش مومنت بين الحائط والكمره ده اتعدلت في اصدار 2015 وانا بعملها وبيكون موجود مومنت فعلا بدون ما اعمل الجوينت rigid او امد الكمره


----------



## MedOo NagaRr (23 فبراير 2015)

اسف لالالالا متعدلتشي انا اسف اخطأت


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 فبراير 2015)

للمتابعة مع جزيل الشكر لكل المشاركين


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 فبراير 2015)

علاء المعناوي قال:


> مشكور استاذ ميشيل . ولكن عندي استفسار انا اعمل في الابنيه المدرسيه التي لاتزيد عن 3 طابق واريد اعرف افضل البرامج للتصميم والتحليل الانشائي . مناسب . وشكرا


يمكنك أستخدام أى من
الإيتابس
الساب
الأستاد برو
أو الروبوت
بحسب تمكنك من أى من هذه البرامج سوف تحصل على نتائج جيدة
لو أستخدمت عائلة ال csi فأتصحك بأستخدام الأيتابس لأنك ستتنكن بعد ذلك من تصميم البلاطات على السيف
أما لوأستخدمت الروبوت فمن خلال موديل واحد يمكنك تصميم العناصر الرأسية ثم بعد ذلك تصميم الكمرات والبلاطات

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس علي حافظ (27 فبراير 2015)

انا اتفق تماما مع الاخ عبد العزيز هناك اخطاء في النمذجة والمش وغيرها من الامور المهمة التي يجب اخذها بنظر الاعتبار في برنامج الروبوت 
سؤالي اخي الفاضل ميشيل . لي اغلب المهندسين الي بيستخدموا برامج csi بيفكتروا النتائج بشكل غير طبيعي . هل ذلك دلالة على عدم ثقة المهندس بنتائج البرنامج ؟؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مارس 2015)

المهندس علي حافظ قال:


> انا اتفق تماما مع الاخ عبد العزيز هناك اخطاء في النمذجة والمش وغيرها من الامور المهمة التي يجب اخذها بنظر الاعتبار في برنامج الروبوت
> سؤالي اخي الفاضل ميشيل . لي اغلب المهندسين الي بيستخدموا برامج csi بيفكتروا النتائج بشكل غير طبيعي . هل ذلك دلالة على عدم ثقة المهندس بنتائج البرنامج ؟؟



لا تنسي أنه بالأساس هناك علم لتحليل المنشاءات 
وهناك تقريبات مقبولة 
بداية كان التصميم مبني على نظرية الشيلل إليمنت وبعض النظريات الأخرى فكان هناك التفكير فى كيفية إختيار الطريقة التى بها يمكن تقريب المسألة الأنشائية دون الخلل بعوامل الأمان

فمثلا لو تقوم بتصميم بلاطة بالأتجاهين ..الأساس فى الحل الأنشائي أن العنصر القشري يقوم بتوزيع الحمولة بالأتجاهين

فمثلا لو أريد التحقق السريع سأقوم بحساب شريحة واحدة وأحسب العزوم عليها 
هنا لابد أن يكون أقصي عزم بالبلاطة بالمنتصف أقل أو يساوى القيمة التى حصلت عليها مثلا
التحقق الثانى لنفرض البلاطة مربعة إذن توزيع العزوم لابد أن يكون متساوى بالأتجاهين 
لكن لنفرض مثلا أننا وجدنا التوزيع بجهة أحد المحاور أكبر من الجهة الأخرى
إذن لابد أن أفكر ما الذي نتائج البرنامج بمثل هذا الشكل
يمكن التحقق من جساءات الكمرات فإختلاف الجساءات سيكون له تأثير على طريقة توزيع أحمال البلاطة 

وهكذا
من هذا المثال البسيط وبتلك الطريقة ستتكون لديك المهارات الإنشائية وستجد أن كل مسألة إنشائية تقووم بحلها بأي برنامج إنشائي
أولا أصبح لديك القدرة على تدقيق النتائج 
ثانيا أصبحت فى كل مرة تضيف رصيدا جديدا من الخبرات لديك من خلالها تعرف عوامل جديدة ومؤثرات جديدة تؤثر بشكل ملحوظ على طريقة تصرف المنشأ الذى تقوم بدراسته

أما نظرية المدخلات والمخرجات من أى برنامج بدون تحليل وتقييم للنتائج فهى مسألة غير مقبولة وخطيرة فى ذات الوقت
فلابد أن يكون لدى مستخدمى أى برنامج حتى برامج الرسم كالأتوكاد القدرة على التحقق من النتائج
وبالتدريب ستكتسب هذه المهارة

تحياتى


----------



## mecheil.edwar (17 مارس 2015)

MedOo NagaRr قال:


> لو سمحت يا استاذنا المحترم مشيل والاستاذ احمد انا قرأت تعليقاتكم وهي مناقشه في غايه الروعه واستفدت منها كثيرا مع اني لسه طالب في 3 مدني بس انا وجدت في الاخر ان حضراتكم قد وصلتوا لحل بشأن المومنت اللي عند الهينج بين wall والهينج
> بس حضرتك استاذ مشيل قلت هترد علبيه ؟؟؟؟؟
> هل البرنامج صحيح ولا مازال خطأ


مرة أخرى أوضح لك أن برنامج الروبوت يعتبر العزوم عند أطراف الشيل إليمنت كأنها مفصلة تسمح بالدوران أى لا يوجد عزم فى نفس مستوى الشيل إليمنت

سأوضح لك بمثال 
أنت الان تقوم برسم شيل فى المستوى أكس زد الشيل مكون من أربع نقاط 1 والنقطة 2 و 3 و 4

العزوم Myy بصفر لجميع هذه النقاط 

وبالتالى عند نقاط الوصل بين الكمرات وحائط القص فى المستوى أكس زد تكون العزوم عند أطراف الكمرات مع حائط القص بصفر وهذا خطأ 

وبالتالى جميع النقاط الداخلية عند عمل تقسيم للشيل إليمنت تكون العزوم عند كل هذه النقاط بصفر وهذا غير دقيق

وبالتالى لنفس هذا العنصر فى المستوى XZتكون المجاهيل كالتالى لنقطة طرفية للشيل

الروبوت الساب
------- --------
Fz Fz
Fx Fx
Myy=0

بينما فى الساب Myy لا تساوى صفر

وبالتالى عدد المجاهيل للشيل إليمنت 4 نقاط فى الساب لابد أن يكون أكبر من عدد المجاهيل فى الروبوت ب 4 مجاهيل
لذلك أقترح نمذجة حوائط القص بالروبوت كأنها X-Bracing + عمودين رأسيين عند طرفي حائط القص + كمرة علوية عند كل بلاطة + كمرة سفلية عند كل بلاطة 

بمعنى لو عدد الطوابق 5 طوابق 
سيكون لديك 10 أعمدة 
5 أكس بريسنج
5 كمرات


----------



## mecheil.edwar (3 أغسطس 2016)

^^


----------



## mohamed_72 (28 أبريل 2017)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أكتوبر 2017)

^^^


----------



## parasismic (5 أكتوبر 2017)

تحية طيبة لمهندسنا القدير ميشيل وجميع رواد هذا الملتقى الهندسي

مما هو ملاجظ في المنشورات التي تستعرض مختلف المشاريع المصممة من طرف الشركات العالمية مثل Atkins و SOM، أن غالبية البرامج المستخدمة متمثلة في الإيتابس، السيف و الميداس بأنواعه، مضافا إليه برنامج الأباكوس "Abaqus" لتحقيق المشاريع المعقدة بشكل دقيق. 

مما يدعونا للتساؤل لماذا برنامج الروبوت غائب وغير مستخدم في المشاريع الكبرى؟ ولماذا بدأ نجم برنامج الميداس يسطع أمام برامج CSI صاحبة الريادة العالمية في التحليل و التصميم؟


----------



## mohamed_72 (5 أكتوبر 2017)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أكتوبر 2017)

parasismic قال:


> تحية طيبة لمهندسنا القدير ميشيل وجميع رواد هذا الملتقى الهندسي
> 
> مما هو ملاجظ في المنشورات التي تستعرض مختلف المشاريع المصممة من طرف الشركات العالمية مثل Atkins و SOM، أن غالبية البرامج المستخدمة متمثلة في الإيتابس، السيف و الميداس بأنواعه، مضافا إليه برنامج الأباكوس "Abaqus" لتحقيق المشاريع المعقدة بشكل دقيق.
> 
> مما يدعونا للتساؤل لماذا برنامج الروبوت غائب وغير مستخدم في المشاريع الكبرى؟ ولماذا بدأ نجم برنامج الميداس يسطع أمام برامج CSI صاحبة الريادة العالمية في التحليل و التصميم؟



البرمجة بصفة عامة هي سلسلة من الحلقات المتواصلة...
حتي يصل البرنامج للنجاح المطلوب ...
هنالك النواحي الفنية او الهندسية والنظريات الهندسية ما الي ذلك ....
ثم ياتي بعد ذلك طاقم المبرمجين والوجهات الرسومية والمدخلات والمخرجات وما الي ذلك ...

ثم الخطوة الاخيرة التطبيقات المختلفة والتحقق من النتائج ....
كل هذه الخطوات لابد منها ...كي يصل البرنامج للثقة والنجاح المطلوب ....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أكتوبر 2017)

ويمكن ملاحظة ان كل شركة لها طريقتها الخاصة في تسويق برامجها ....
وكل شركة لها نقاط قوة ..ونقاط ضعف ....
فمثلا شركة بينتلي ...لها نقاط قوة في الوجهات الرسومية والسرعة الفائقة في ذلك ...يمكن ملاحظة ذلك ببرنامج الرام مثلا ...
مقارنة الرام ببرنامج الادبت adapt and ram يتجد ان الرام كواجهات رسومية وغيرها افضل كثيرا من الاخر ...


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أكتوبر 2017)

.... وقد تجد بعض البرامج الاخري تتميز بقدرة هائلة علي التحليل الانشائي ..بينما الوجهات الرسومية والحصول علي النتائج ليست بالمستوي المطلوب ...
فعلي المهندس ان يختار ما يناسبه ...وليس بالضرورة ان يلبي برنامج واحد كل المتطلبات المختلفة ...

برامج ميداس برامج علي قدر كبير جدا من الجودة وتغطية كافة متطلبات التحليل والتصميم ...لكنها لا تتوافر بسهولة مثل بقية البرامج الاخري ....
هذا يعني ان المهندس لابد له من شراء نسخ اصلية لتلك السلسلة من البرامج والا لن يتسني له استخدامها فيما بعد .....
بعكس بقية البرامج المتوفرة .....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أكتوبر 2017)

حاليا اجد ان شركة اتوديسيك قد تبنت برنامج جرايتك Graitec ....
لكن هذا البرانامج لاحظت انهةبعكس كل منتاجات اتوديسك ...غير متوفر ....
اتمني ان توفر اتوديسك برنامج تحليل انشائي لا يوفر فقط وجهات رسومية جيدة بينما المحتوي العلمي للبرنامج ضعيف .......
اتمني ذلك ...وربما يكون هذا البرنامج الجديد graitec سيغطي تلك الثغرة ....

انها منافسة في صناعة البرمجيات ...
وكل هذه الشركات ...تبحث عن التطوير والتحديث والانتشار ...
والا ستصبح فقط مجرد تاريخ ....
وظهر مؤخرا برنامج تكلا للتحليل الانشائي ...لكن اشعر ان هذا البرنامج مازال يحتاج لمزيدا من الوقت والجهد والتطوير حتي يصل لمستوي شركة سي اس اي ...او ميداس ....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (5 أكتوبر 2017)

في النهاية كل مجموعة برامج لها مميزات ...ولها نقاط قوة ...ولها نقاط ضعف ...
ونحن كمجتمع هندسي ..علينا ان نستفيد من كل هذه التجارب والخبرات والمعارف التي تقدمها لنا هذه البرامج المختلفة .....
وعلينا دائما ان لا نضع الثقة الكاملة لاي برنامج مهما كان ...
بل يجب دائما التروي والتحقق من النتائج وفحصها وتدقيقها بالمنطق والعلم والحس الهندسي ....والتروي والتفكير ......
وفقنا الله جميعا لما فيه الخير والنفع العام ....
دمتم جميعا بالف خير ...


----------

